# SPDR Dow Jones Global Real Estate (RWO)



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone here own this or something similar and can comment on what kind of taxes to expect? This would be in a nonregistered account or TFSA as I do not have an RRSP

Thanks


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I looked at it a year or so ago and I believe I posted something about it back then.
This ETF is a dog's breakfast as far as taxes are concerned.
A with-holding tax soup from hell.
Many of the holdings are in the People's Republic of China.
Next is Europe - France, etc. - all countries with significant with-holding taxes for Canadians.
Japan, too.

You can hold it in a USD RRSP to avoid the currency conversion on the distributions and the US with-holding tax, but there is no way to avoid all the individual country taxes.
At the time I was looking, one of the larger holdings was Brookfield Asset Management and its subsidiary Brookfield Properties.
You can just go ahead and hold just those two and call it a day.

There are a couple of other small Canadian REITs that are invested in global real estate, although they are quite specialized.
A few names for you to think about are - TCN, DI.UN, MOB.UN, RUF.U, and ACR.UN.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I was thinking of RWX, my apologies.
RWO seems similar but there are slight differences.
Many of the holdings appear to be the same.


----------



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Harold! I had a feeling thats what the answer would be, I guess ill continue to keep my REIT position Canadian.


----------

